# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  donde consigo información sobre escapismo?

## Marcos Ruiz

Buenas, veo que en la cartomagia hay millones de libros (libros como canuto, hiper recomendados), informacion, tutoriales, videos etc. en el mentalismo tenemos los 13 escalones que es como la biblia del mentalismo etc.  pero hay algun libro sobre escapismos? me extraña que no haya apenas informacion sobre nudos, esposas, cadenas etc recogidas en un solo libro o video. lo hay?

----------


## bydariogamer

Houdini escribió «Confidencias de un prestidigitador», pero así me mates que no sé si explica gran cosa de escapismo.

----------


## ign

'Confidencias de un prestidigitador' es obra de Jean Eugène Robert-Houdin, el cual es anterior a Houdini y por lo tanto no tiene nada que ver con él. De hecho, fue Erik Weisz? quien utilizó el nombre artístico de "Harry Houdini" a raíz de leer las obras de Houdin.

----------


## bydariogamer

Ufff... Vaya despiste... Jajaja.
De todas formas, realmente no caigo en algún libro de escapismo bueno. ¿Tú conoces alguno?

----------

